# Bersa 9mm



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

All the pictures I see of the Bersa 9mm shows the magazine lip or extention. Are both magazines like that or one, maybe the the 10 rnds is flush with the pistole?
Thanks
Nick


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Can you post a picture of what you are talking about.
My Bersa 9mm only has flush mags.
If we could see what you are referring to it would make for a faster answer.
:smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think it is the ultra compact mags that have the finger extension on them. The larger 9 has flat bottoms.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I had the Firestorm Mini 9mm which is the same gun as the BersaUC9. And all the mags had the extended bottom.

You might be able to find after market flat bottoms for them but as I said. All the fatory mags I had had the extended base plate.

It was never a problem CCWing with them that way and they helped with firing the pistol.


----------



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you for your answers, Yes I was reffering to the UC,Sorry my bad


----------



## adjohns3 (May 21, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> I think it is the ultra compact mags that have the finger extension on them. The larger 9 has flat bottoms.


+1 on that!

:smt1099


----------

